# BOOBS in the way



## bishup1975 (Dec 30, 2014)

This might be a weird threat but i thought i will ask. I got my girlfriend a bow two weeks ago. She is having a hard time keeping the bow to stay steady and her boobs get in the way.. What can i do to help her shoot better? The string sometimes hit her boob. The weird thing her stand will be the same way and sometimes it does and sometimes it dont. Need lady shoots help.. thank


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I know when my wife was over bowed to much draw weight she had to stick her chest out to draw and hold bow and that happened once. Also to long of draw length could cause her to stick chest out.


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

Right, I'm thinking DL being too long or DW too heavy is a contributing factor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craneguy2 (Dec 16, 2012)

sorry were gonna need pics :wink:


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

get her a chest guard.thatll hugem
in.


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

Make sure shes open to the target it will give her a nice triangle...
If she's standing closed or even with the target and she archs her back a hair it will effect the shot


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

I am guessing plenty of men on here probably have the same problem;-)


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Gotta be a form issue.
My gf is stacked(yay me) and her boobs don't get in the way.


----------



## bishup1975 (Dec 30, 2014)

lol i know this is a weird one. She finds her anchor point all the time her string touches her nose. At 1st she was leaning back and her boobs had no probem. But now she is stand stright up they are hitting.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

What's the AT saying ???? Gonna need pics. or it didn't happen ...... All joking aside , sounds like said above ''form issue'' .


----------



## RedpatchUSMC (Dec 29, 2014)

Duct tape bra?


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

This....


----------



## offeringplate (Jan 31, 2016)

Try a Gurdle, may have to get a straight jacket as well :wink:


----------



## bishup1975 (Dec 30, 2014)

lol ok i will take some this weekend and post them.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

If she is really serious about archer then just have it surgically removed.


----------



## bishup1975 (Dec 30, 2014)

jim p said:


> If she is really serious about archer then just have it surgically removed.


lol then i loose out..


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

Sounds like draw length to long, so she is turning away from the target, right foot back, if right handed.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

the biggest cause of this, as I have taught large chested students , is from a "closed stance" and leaning back. with her feet shoulder width apart, get the ball of her back foot in front of the toes of her front foot. this will yield an "open stance", and the string should clear her chest, as long as she's not a DD or bigger or if she leaning back which will cause a bunch of other problems.

also when she goes to shoot, she needs to wear a firm supporting sports bra (you could help her pick one out) these are far better at keeping her breasts where they belong than the olden-days archery "chest protector" what the olden-days archery "chest protector" will do is make for a slick surface for the string to slide over, both will work well together to help her


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

jim p said:


> If she is really serious about archer then just have it surgically removed.



You Sir, should be banned for 30 days for even suggesting such a thing.


----------



## bishup1975 (Dec 30, 2014)

atjurhs said:


> the biggest cause of this, as I have taught large chested students , is from a "closed stance" and leaning back. with her feet shoulder width apart, get the ball of her back foot in front of the toes of her front foot. this will yield an "open stance", and the string should clear her chest, as long as she's not a DD or bigger or if she leaning back which will cause a bunch of other problems.
> 
> also when she goes to shoot, she needs to wear a firm supporting sports bra (you could help her pick one out) these are far better at keeping her breasts where they belong than the olden-days archery "chest protector" what the olden-days archery "chest protector" will do is make for a slick surface for the string to slide over, both will work well together to help her


thank you and yes triple D..


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have seen some ladies that use a closed stance and draw with the string pulling into the side of the breast. You might also use this technique combined with a short ata bow which would help keep the string off the breast.


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

bishup1975 said:


> thank you and yes triple D..


i say screw Archery and you should make videos on you tube of her shooting machine guns.


----------



## bishup1975 (Dec 30, 2014)

i got her the Diamond infinite edge. She is 5 feet tall and tiny. (but not on top)


----------



## CaseyMBell15 (Feb 12, 2016)

If its doing it sometimes then its most likely in her back. Just arching it too much. Try dropping her draw weight down and see how she does, Draw length too maybe.


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

My wife was worried about her boob size getting in the way too. the 3 things we did were to make sure the draw length is correct. lighten up the draw weight. I'm sorry, but I cannot remember if you said you already got the bow or not, but shorter ATA helps.


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

jim p said:


> If she is really serious about archer then just have it surgically removed.


That shouldn't be an option. She needs to give up archery


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

We really need a picture with said archery equipment to get the full picture of form and such otherwise you may get the wrong prescription....


----------



## omalley14 (Apr 4, 2011)

750 views in 2hrs.

Not shocking with word "boob" in thread title


----------



## drturi (Jul 24, 2010)

Somebody needs to stand behind her and hold them out of the way.


----------



## GuntherChaconne (Mar 9, 2015)

Just get her a crossbow


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

jim p said:


> If she is really serious about archer then just have it surgically removed.


Some people just want to watch the world burn....lol


----------



## 04razortec (Apr 21, 2013)

In for the education!


----------



## A CASE DEEP (Sep 6, 2012)

I am pretty much a pro when it comes to proper form. PM me the pics and I will diagnose


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Chest Guard..... problem solved ....you can handle the rest :wink:


----------



## brutus69 (Jun 13, 2009)

yeroc said:


> get her a chest guard.thatll hugem
> in.


this,


----------



## blue_bird (Feb 25, 2014)

I'd say form/dl issue. Ive never had an issue with boobs getting in the way.


----------



## bishup1975 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok we figured it out. She had her arm bent and she is standing up more straight. String not touching the boobs.


----------



## bishup1975 (Dec 30, 2014)

Before her nose was touching her string but was not shooting good. When she took her nose off the string her group got tight.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

chest guard will help her a lot my wife when she shot used one too.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Straightening her posture would pry help, looks to be leaning back a little. Just my novice opinion tho.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

Draw looks a touch long.
And if you would tell her i said hey.



Just playn but really tell her i said hey


----------



## blue_bird (Feb 25, 2014)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Straightening her posture would pry help, looks to be leaning back a little. Just my novice opinion tho.


agreed, if her boobs are still getting in the way moving her back foot in line with front might help


----------



## zambezi (Jul 14, 2006)

Left I Dominant said:


> i say screw Archery and you should make videos on you tube of her shooting machine guns.


Good one.


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm no expert but yeah draw looks long....


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Straighten her hips out first and get her to stand up straight and tall as much as she can, no slouching, based on the pic that should fix a lot of it and a chest protector will do the rest


----------



## COArrow (Nov 24, 2013)

Might be shooting angle, only time I have seen a boob get caught was shooting down.


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Its hard to tell with that baggy shirt. We need a pic with a tighter shirt.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

she is leaning back, shorten draw and get her to stand straight, a stack of boxes behind her that come up under her arm pit works, she can keep her heel hip and torso pressed against them so she is straight, opening her stance as mentioned before will help a bunch, right foot toes even with middle of front foot. Raise her peep some as well it will change the angle of the bow and give her more clearance!


----------



## bishup1975 (Dec 30, 2014)

thanks to the guys that responding to help her. And the other guys need to stop shooting and go find a girlfriend.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

Draw length is to long by 1/2" or better


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

long draw length ....


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 9, 2005)

Dang, I was hoping there would be pictures


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

DL is long. That's why she can't put her nose on the string. Shorten it up so she can comfortably put her nose on the string.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Did anyone that says her draw length is too long actually look at the picture posted? It's definitely not too long. Have her open her stance,and move her peep up a smidge so the very tip of her nose is on the string.


----------



## widow maker 223 (Sep 7, 2011)

Does she have heel on in the pic? If so thats a problem.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Try one of the Olympic recurve shooter chest protector things it has to help even the not so gifted gals use em.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

bishup1975 said:


> thanks to the guys that responding to help her. And the other guys need to stop shooting and go find a girlfriend.


Most of use are married and always like to see a pretty girl. 

Without the pics you cant tell whats going on and now you can so problem solved.


----------



## bishup1975 (Dec 30, 2014)

You can






you can see her DL better. Her anchor point is on.


----------



## bishup1975 (Dec 30, 2014)

Not sure why it posted it twice


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

bishup1975 said:


> View attachment 3781466


It appears she's tilting her head down to get to the peep. Raise the peep sight up some, have her keep her head straighter and pull the bow to her. She will have a lower anchor point... instead of her index knuckle on her ear, it should be lower near her ear lobe/jaw line.

I also am having difficulties fine tuning my fiancé's form... and she has large fun bags as well.  ...following for education.


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

The number one cause is draw length too long. Also, you need to realize she will not shoot like you do. Because of women having a chest, usually larger than a man, when a woman draws, she should " tuck" the bow strong towards her bow arm armpit. This will keep the string to her side and not in front of her chest. This will promote her stand up straight and not bending away from the bow.


----------



## stikbow208 (Dec 15, 2013)

Her head is also tilted to the right. If she holds her head straight up the string will rest on the outside of her breast.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

I'll be honest, I went through this thread looking for pics. And her bow arm is pointed down. She needs to lift that thing up, and bend at the waist. They should stay out of the way then...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vector3270 (Mar 3, 2012)

Deadeye1205 said:


> I'll be honest, I went through this thread looking for pics. And her bow arm is pointed down. She needs to lift that thing up, and bend at the waist. They should stay out of the way then...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This and have her try putting a lil more weight on left foot as she draws bow


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shooting-gear/guards-gloves-tabs/chest-guards-protectors.html


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

We won't know for sure how to address this horrible issue unless you can put up some pics...


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Turned the pic so it's easier to see...her draw length of course

I would definitely raise the peep so that she's not ducking her head down to look through it.


----------



## bishup1975 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok I get her DL turned down. And will work on what you guys all suggested.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

bishup1975 said:


> Ok I get her DL turned down. And will work on what you guys all suggested.


Probably have her draw to her anchor point with her eyes closed as well and have her see if the peep is lined up right right, looks like it may be a little low. Between that and shortening the DL things should be better.


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

WCork said:


> Turned the pic so it's easier to see...her draw length of course
> 
> I would definitely raise the peep so that she's not ducking her head down to look through it.


Don't mess with draw length. Move the peep up a hair and open her stance. She is very closed to the target. Shorten her release strap a little and you may be able lengthen the bow just a bit if needed, but I dont think you do. 

Also work on her left hand form 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I help people with form all the time and she has issues in every area, her front arm and grip and stance and release length and peep height and draw length all need addressed. To me she needs a local person to work with her and have a press right there to make bow changes along with her form issues.


----------



## ReezMan (Sep 11, 2010)

HoosierArcher88 said:


> Straightening her posture would pry help, looks to be leaning back a little. Just my novice opinion tho.


This


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

Maybe raise the bow up? Looks like it's pointed down?


----------



## woz (Oct 29, 2014)

Rumor has it Amazonian women would cut off their left breast so that they could shoot a bow easier. 

Not the best solution... but if she wants to be like Xena...


----------



## dsdhunts (Aug 26, 2015)

Yep standard female problem. 

Bending backwards to draw and leaning away 

Ok thats a everyones problem 

Take a round out of the limb bolts and drop a inch of draw. 

The infinity make deer power at 22" 40# 

That will also raise the peep and if shes new prolly should avoid it to prevent situations lime this till shes mastered the anchor method. Also the nose touch is a bad guideline.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Very common with the more voluptuous lady - get her a bow bra - commonly used by female recurve shooters.....BTW....getting a nipple tweak with a bowstring is no laughing matter...cheers..:darkbeer:


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Her draw length is too long by about 1/2". 
Peep is too low.
Once that is fixed, she should have her head held up straight... as if there was a cable attached at the top, pulling from above.
Her head should line up with a straight spine at full draw.
Arrow nock should be right under her eyeball.
It's going to take some playing around with it, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Unibuck (Aug 29, 2012)

Raise the peep and shorten her draw by an inch. She's ducking to look thru the peep and, she's leaning back. These adjustments should set things so that nothing is getting in the way. Good luck.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

The problem is her posture. Looks like she have to aim the bow down now to hit the target. Pretty sure if she aim at longer distance target this is not happening. Or you can fix it by getting her a shorter ATA bow :wink:


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

DL too long.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## cbell55 (Sep 19, 2012)

Could be her back arching. Too much draw length/pounds perhaps


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

I have no idea but judging by the previous 25posts....Draw length


----------



## Left I Dominant (Feb 2, 2016)

I know next time i start a thread where i want attention , Im going to put Boobs in the title


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Left I Dominant said:


> I know next time i start a thread where i want attention , Im going to put Boobs in the title


yep


----------



## bishup1975 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok we figured it out. It was her peep


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Please consider taking the rubber off the peep site. Or wear safety glasses. If that thing breaks it can hit her eye and cause all kinds of problems.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

Ever tried a sports bra?


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

bishup1975 said:


> Ok we figured it out. It was her peep


good to hear!


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Raise her bow arm and bend at waist for low/close target.


----------



## AAKEITH (Feb 12, 2016)

Pictures...


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

Shorten draw and raise her peep/head....otherwise she will give new meaning to "B" stinger


----------



## bishup1975 (Dec 30, 2014)

We are going shooting in the morning. Took her to the bowshop and they figured it out. DL was good it was peep and her tilting her head.


----------



## Trippy (Dec 26, 2014)

Not what a lot would suggest for anchor, lean, and draw length but ultimately whatever is comfortable and repeatable for her. Have some fun!


----------



## bishup1975 (Dec 30, 2014)

Trippy said:


> Not what a lot would suggest for anchor, lean, and draw length but ultimately whatever is comfortable and repeatable for her. Have some fun!


Thank you


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Move the peep up and take another pic. Also without heels of that's the case. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Leaning back. Not much, but enough. 1/2" shorter and I bet problem is solved.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lawyer1333 (Nov 5, 2014)

How many guys actually noticed she had a bow in her hands...


----------



## LongIslandHunt (Nov 2, 2015)

lawyer1333 said:


> How many guys actually noticed she had a bow in her hands...


hahahahah I was gonna say the same thing..


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

craneguy2 said:


> sorry were gonna need pics :wink:


Agree........


----------



## Moonshine_Spaz (Aug 8, 2015)

bishup1975 said:


> View attachment 3780450
> 
> Before her nose was touching her string but was not shooting good. When she took her nose off the string her group got tight.


My wife was having the same thing with get nose touching. She was way too inconsistent. She figured out shooting by herself one day that when she released the string was rubbing against her nose and she started flinching which was sending her all over the place. She took her nose off the string and immediately her groups shrank about 2" and she almost ruined a brand new arrow.

Sent from my LG-H343 using Tapatalk


----------



## rok1167 (Sep 20, 2007)

2 boobs, 2 hands. Coincidence? get behind her when she's shooting and hold those things tight.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Yea Id say sports bra bud.....


----------



## Captain837 (Mar 29, 2015)

I agree with the others that mentioned she should bend at the waistline when shooting low instead of lowering her bow arm. When she lowers her bow arm it bringseems the string into her chest. Try raising the target up off the ground and see if the issue resolves itself. If it does and she sees it, she will have a better idea of what to change.


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

Love how a thread with boobs in the title gets to 5 pages haha


----------



## WASHECA (Jan 3, 2012)

Dan7168 said:


> Love how a thread with boobs in the title gets to 5 pages haha


 yes plus 10000 + views. glad they got it figured out.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Some of you guys are just disgusting.... These types of off-handed remarks about the guy's wife's breasts when he came on here asking for help are one reason there are not more female archers getting into the sport of compound archery.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

montigre said:


> Some of you guys are just disgusting.... These types of off-handed remarks about the guy's wife's breasts when he came on here asking for help are one reason there are not more female archers getting into the sport of compound archery.


Not speaking for him but I know if I started a thread like this about my wife I would know a head of time what would be coming my way. However, I would also know in between those comments help would come and I would just have to weed through things. That's just how men are. 
I have not read the book Men Are From Mars, Women Are From Venus but I understand the premiss of the book. Men and women don't think a like. Some male posts were kept professional but I can guarantee you thoughts were in their heads at the same time. 
No offense intended here but if women archers truly have these types of questions/issues, maybe there should be a female archer section where they could help each other out without feeling men are being disgusting remarks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

dhom said:


> Some male posts were kept professional but I can guarantee you thoughts were in their heads at the same time.
> No offense intended here but if women archers truly have these types of questions/issues, maybe there should be a female archer section where they could help each other out without feeling men are being disgusting remarks.


I agree with what you are saying and know men and women think differently, but there is a huge difference between thinking something and actually putting it out onto an open public forum that has a mixed audience. 

I'm not trying to be prudish here, but maybe those who felt the need to make those comments should consider first who may be reading them before hitting the submit button. Archery should be a safe and enjoyable sport for men and women to enjoy equally. 

BTW, there is a women's only forum, but all archers regardless of their gender should be able to interact with each other on all of the forums with respect and out of a love for the sport.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

montigre said:


> I agree with what you are saying and know men and women think differently, but there is a huge difference between thinking something and actually putting it out onto an open public forum that has a mixed audience.
> 
> I'm not trying to be prudish here, but maybe those who felt the need to make those comments should consider first who may be reading them before hitting the submit button. Archery should be a safe and enjoyable sport for men and women to enjoy equally.
> 
> BTW, there is a women's only forum, but all archers regardless of their gender should be able to interact with each other on all of the forums with respect and out of a love for the sport.


As you said, it is a public forum with screen names and anonymity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

